# Flightmaster Case Finish



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I took my Flightmaster to STS ... Wayne's first question ... do you want to leave the case as it is? It got me thinking, the finish is not the usual Omega starburst but a horizonal brushed finish, and to be honest it soes look as if it has always been that way.










I had a look in their display case and sure enough the flightmaster had the starburst finish, I got home and checked out the "Omega - A Journey Through Time" book and there is a picture of two Flighmasters of the same model as mine one case had teh starburst finish and one had the same finish as mine :taz:

Anyone else with a Flightmaster wish to comment?

:huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dont have one...but that looks the dogs dangleeeeeeez


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

My Flightmaster has the starburst finish, as did my SM120c.

If you want that finish doing properly you will have to send it to Bienne :yes:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

that watch is brilliant. Dont STS know whats best?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine has the straburst finish too. I don't know if there was another finish to the case, but if there was I've never seen one. Maybe Jon would know?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a quick look through old-omegas.com and every single Flightmaster in the original brochures and instruction manuals has the starburst finish. That's not to say that they didn't do two case finishes though. Look at the dial variations they did for the SM120c and the like .

Personally if you like the finish as it is then I'd just leave it. It's a great looking example and one I'd be proud to add to my collection.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S Just had a look through the Omegamania catalogue and there's a 2nd generation example (ST 145.0036) with the same case finish as yours. http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3421007


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK I have a theory ... Gary the one in your link is the rarer yellow hand version so is the one in the Omega book with the same finish. The orange hand versions have all got the starburst finish.

Doesn't explain mine though :lol: the case definietely has not had a starburst finish ... hence Wayne's initial reaction I guess.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

A nice looking watch John and a well constructed photograph.

Send the watch to me if it offends you, it certainly wouldn't offend me.

Not that I would know class from a bottle of Coke, of course. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

So in a nut shell, you've either got a Franken, or a very rare beast.

I'd leave it as it is, imagine how pissed off you're going to be if you get it changed, and then find out later on that it was a rare one rather than a franken.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello JoT,

I have been doing a lot of research on Flightmasters lately as I am looking to buy one soon.

I have seen pics of a number of examples with the same case finish as yours but have not yet found a definitive answer for a reason for the two case finishes.

Will let you know if I come up with an answer.

Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello again JoT,

Have a look at following - looks like you are not the only one looking for an answer.

chronocentric.

Jack


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JoT said:


> ...I got home and checked out the "Omega - A Journey Through Time" book and there is a picture of two Flighmasters of the same model as mine one case had teh starburst finish and one had the same finish as mine :taz:
> 
> Anyone else with a Flightmaster wish to comment?
> 
> :huh:


Interestingly, both watches in the picture you refer to are in the Omega museum. I'm not making a judgement here but simply posing a question - would Omega have a watch with an incorrect (not original) finish in their collection - do they insist on all such pieces being original? Perhaps the answer can only be obtained from Omega.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Man that is seriously cool B)

Don't suppose you noticed if STS had one for sale h34r:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stanford said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > ...I got home and checked out the "Omega - A Journey Through Time" book and there is a picture of two Flighmasters of the same model as mine one case had teh starburst finish and one had the same finish as mine :taz:
> ...


I suppose it could be possible that cases had diffeent finishes, there seemed to be a lot of strange goings on in teh 70's look at all the Speedies with Seamaster backs for example. Anyway I am going to get STS's version of the starburst finish done, which I actually quite like


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Spoke to Wayne at STS yesterday, he has recieved another Flightmaster with the same finish as mine and has looked into it and confirms they some were definitely produced with this circular finish as were SM1000's.

So it has been buffed up with a circular finish


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

When do we see 'after' photos?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> When do we see 'after' photos?


I should have it back in about 10 days


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> there seemed to be a lot of strange goings on in teh 70's


Everybody was high, man! :afro:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, I learn sommit new every day... I never knew there were two finishes... always assumed the 1000m was the only circular grained PilotLine model... all the PilotLines Ive ever had (Including 4 FMs... I know I know...I just love the look but hate wearing them... sigh...) had the starburst grain.

FWIW STS should be able to offer the starburst machining to the same standard as Bienne soon I am told...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> Wow, I learn sommit new every day... I never knew there were two finishes... always assumed the 1000m was the only circular grained PilotLine model... all the PilotLines Ive ever had (Including 4 FMs... I know I know...I just love the look but hate wearing them... sigh...) had the starburst grain.
> 
> FWIW STS should be able to offer the starburst machining to the same standard as Bienne soon I am told...


Jon in the Omega "black book" there are pictures of 2 Flightmasters one has the starburst finish and one the circular finish :huh: I agree though they don't seem to be that common.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

John, I have the book... but dont always look as close as the rest of you guys I guess... just all the Pilotlines Ive had have had that sunburst finish...

Maybe that circular grain is rare... you could be adding hundreds/thousands to the watch! eeek.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> John, I have the book... but dont always look as close as the rest of you guys I guess... just all the Pilotlines Ive had have had that sunburst finish...
> 
> Maybe that circular grain is rare... you could be adding hundreds/thousands to the watch! eeek.


I doubt it 

I had a reason to look closely otherwise I wouldn't have noticed I suspect.

Interesting though they recieved another one last week with the same circular grain.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mystery solved  maybe :huh:

My Flightmaster is a "Pilot" version 145.0036 case reference (as against .0026) with a UV coated sleeved crytsal (both confirmed by STS) and would originally have had "cadmium yellow" chronograph hands. This ties in with the circular grain version in the black book which is also a "Pilot" STS have the yellow hands in stock


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I know John... It took me ages to make it look like it was original before I sent it in


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting... The last Pilot verion of the 911 I had was an 026... it came with the old original cadnuium hands and a sunburst grain... but Bienne had done the grain... My 910 (013)Pilot model is at beinne now, will be interesting to see how they refinish it as it came to me (over)polished...

From what I understood the 910 Pilot had a better held in xtal (something to do with an extra ring groove) but the 911 didnt have that... hence the xtal sleeve I guess... the crystal needed to be held in due to the conctant pressure changes professonal pilots are under taking off and landing...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jon according to the black book the case ref for the Pilot version of the 911 is 036 and the only difference being the sleeved crystal against the grooved crystal found in the 026. STS confirmed the chronograph hands on mine had been painted orange at some point.

In the book the 910 and the 911 026 have a starburst finish, the 911 036 has a circular grain finish

Anyway the case finish on my 036 is the same as the one in the black book so that's good enough for me


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey hey

ah ha (sorry i sound like a comedy act), I have seen both examples in original catalogues, (will try and scan tomo), FM did indeed come with two finishes, sarburst and round brush! My two penneth worth is that your should definately have the round brush finish!

Sweet Sweet flightmaster

Must get one of these!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, sounds great John, looks like I need another 910 FM but the Pilot model... I was thinking, I actually had 2 of those 911 Pilot FMs over the years... The Bienne restored one went to a guy not on the forums and one to Howard, that wasnt circular grained. That watch was very original having only ever been serviced and hardly used... the plot thickens.... pics of that one here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...hl=flightmaster

Either way its very cool watch and will look forward to the pics!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Got my Flightmaster back this morning ...... oh my :heart:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Great news, we need art though.

:hammer:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah come on John you can't just leave us dangling like that







. Where are the pics?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking forward to the wrist (cuff) shot


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In the morning


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JoT said:


> In the morning


You bu**er - I won't be able to access the pics until the evening :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > In the morning
> ...


It's alright, we'll tell you what you're missing during the day


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

wow stunning John!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's still morning  I will get there :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Flightmaster Pilot cal. 911 ref: 145.036 c/w cadmium yellow hands. the original crystal was UV coated the new crystal is not as Omega no longer supply them coated. ...... and not forgetting the circular grain on the case :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lovely John....watch isn't bad either.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice John, enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice indeed... I like the the grain, I expect it flattens the case shape a little which would work for me, not being a huge fan of the Pilot Line case shape...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> very nice indeed... I like the the grain, I expect it flattens the case shape a little which would work for me, not being a huge fan of the Pilot Line case shape...


Jon it does flatten the case it is a pity it doesn't reduce the Pilot Line case's habit of being a door jamb magnet :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely watch, and lovely finish. They look to have done a great job there, John. 

Lovely shirt also h34r:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Fabulous!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Now that looks fabulous, well done John you must be made up with it. I'm glad you decided against the radial brushing too, I think this case finish is a big improvement.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's come up amazing John, you must be well pleased :yes:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks excellent Jot. They did a great job.

I love the flightmaster. Big chunky case with all the crowns a man could need.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Worth the wait :lol:

It looks like they (STS) have done a decent job of the case, so you should wear it under the cuff, not on top :wink2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the comments  ..... Bob, under the cuff? Even if I wanted to it wouldn't fit


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> Thanks for the comments  ..... Bob, under the cuff? Even if I wanted to it wouldn't fit


John, tell your tailor you wear a 'wrist clock', he will add an half to a whole inch to the left wrist... Mine similed when he saw my watch and told me what I should tell my friends to ask for when they drop in if not wearing their big watches etc


----------

